# xDuoo - new company making interesting portable DAC and amp units



## project86

Stephen Guo of Custom-iem.com is probably best known as being the North American rep for Unique Melody. Looking closely, you'll notice that he also sells cables and custom IEMs from Beat Audio, another company based in China. Stephen speaking both languages means he can bridge the gap between Chinese companies and buyers who wouldn't otherwise have access to them. He's mentioned to me in the past that he wouldn't mind offering more products if the right stuff came along. 
   
  It appears that time has come: xDuoo is a new company offering some interesting portable amps, some with built in DAC functionality, as well as a line of portable players and small desktop amps. Stephen will will be offering 3 models initially: the XP-1, the XD-01, and the UA-05. Let's take a look at them now.
   
  XP-1
   

   
  This unit will sell for roughly $300 shipped. It's a slim portable amp/DAC based around a pair of Wolfson WM8740 DAC chips in dual differential mode. Amp section uses two OPA627 opamps and offers adjustable gain (+3dB or +7dB) as well as a selectable bass boost. It has the typical aux input via 3.5mm jack as well as a USB input for DAC duty. The USB input uses a TI PCM2706 which is limited to 16-bit/48kHz, which is done for a reason: the XP-1 is meant to be paired with Android phones. So far it's been confirmed to work with the popular Samsung Galaxy S3 as well as the larger Galaxy Note II and also the HTC One X. xDuoo claims Android 4.0 or newer should work but there's no guarantee - I found out the hard way that my Meizu MX 4-core does not work. 
   
  Not only does the XP-1 connect with phones as a DAC, but it can also charge the phone thanks to its large capacity battery. This function is activated with a switch so it is only used when needed. Nice.
   
   
  XD-01
   

   
  This is another portable DAC/amp unit with a different focus. It uses a single Wolfson WM8740 paired with a Cirrus Logic CS8422 asynchronous sample rate converter for 24-bit/192kHz upsampling, which can be turned off or on by a rear panel switch. It has coaxial and optical digital inputs that accept 24/192 signals, and a USB input that goes as high as 24/96 thanks for the TAS1020B receiver. Gain is still adjustable from +3 dB to +9 dB. Not much is said about the amp section on this unit. This looks slightly thicker than the XP-1 but still on the compact side overall. Price should be around $300 shipped.
   
   
  UA-05
   

   
  The UA-05 is the largest of the three models. It uses the same WM8740 DAC and TAS1020B for USB, but doesn't have any other digital inputs. The extra size is due to the unit having a far more powerful amp section than the others. It uses an unspecified dual opamp plus buffer stage with a max output of 800mW into a 32 ohm load. That's potent for a compact unit like this. Gain starts at +3dB but this time goes up to +17dB indicating this unit is ready to push some difficult headphones. The 1/4" headphone jack should make its intentions clear. Bass boost is also available. Price is not yet known.
   
  I had a chance to demo a pre-production XP-1 and came away impressed. The size is perfect for carrying around along with a mid-sized phone, and it fit perfectly stacked on the Meizu MX 4-core. Unfortunately the Meizu doesn't seem to work in USB output mode, despite running Android 4.0, and I wasn't willing to flash a custom ROM to see if that worked. The XP-1 did work with my iPad via CCK.
   
  The sound was very promising. The early unit I tried had a small problem with hiss which is supposedly fixed on the production model. But aside from that I heard excellent detail retrieval and very good dynamics. I ended up using it a lot with the V-MODA M80, and it did a wonderful job - hard hitting bass, smooth top end with good extension (limited only by the M80s slightly dark character). I later tried it with the Audio Technica AD2000 - not a headphone you would take with you on the go, but it sounded very controlled and fun. Some of my other portables didn't match well with the AD2K due to brightness and grain, but the XP-1 did a fine job. 
   
  I was limited in the amount of time I could spend with the unit so I don't have a definitive opinion at this point. But again - it sounded very promising. With the hiss eliminated and a compatible Android phone this thing would be a very competitive in the $300 bracket. I'm hoping to later demo one of the other models or possibly the finalized XP-1 so I'll update when I can.


----------



## RAFA

Have you seen the DAPs, that xDuoo has in plan. http://www.xduoo.com/xduoo/
   
  That X3-B also has dual 8740 and quite a promising amp section. Probably it will take some time, till they release it. Sadly my T51 died, so this would be the replacement.


----------



## ellis ip

i will Think about to bought it but i already have a p4 not sure should i buy it


----------



## Robius

Quote: 





rafa said:


> Have you seen the DAPs, that xDuoo has in plan. http://www.xduoo.com/xduoo/
> 
> That X3-B also has dual 8740 and quite a promising amp section. Probably it will take some time, till they release it. Sadly my T51 died, so this would be the replacement.


 
  DAPs look very interesting indeed.


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





project86 said:


> I found out the hard way that my Meizu MX 4-core does not work.


 
   
  As the Meizu MX 4-core supports the USB host feature and is powered by Android 4;X, it could likely interwork with some USB DAC using the USB Audio Recorder PRO app according to the eXtream Software Development web site:
  https://play.google.com/store/search?q=usb+audio+recorder+pro
  http://www.extreamsd.com/USBAudioRecorderPRO/
   
  "Supported Android devices
  In theory, all Android devices that meet the following requirements should work:
  . Android 3.1 or higher (no root required!!)
  . Device supports USB host mode"
   
  The USB Audio Recorder PRO app includes its own USB audio function.
  The eXtream Software Development solution does audio over the USB without using the USB audio implemented in the Linux kernel (i.e. no need to request Google / Android device manufacturers to implement standard USB audio on USB host-capable Android devices).
   
   


   
*USB audio & Android*
   
*USB standard (audio, mass storage, etc.) driver supported *on stock Galaxy S3 / Note2
  "As long as the kernel on the Android device supported the USB standard driver of the hardware (mass storage, input, etc.), Android would be able to use it and therefore open up a new range of extra devices compatible with the system."
   
*USB standard (audio, mass storage, etc.) driver not supported:*
** Developing your USB standard (audio, etc.) driver at the kernel space*
  "However, there are many devices that have not been "compatible" from the beginning. For instance, let's say your common RFID reader. It most likely uses a USB-serial port and probably comes with a Linux or Windows driver as well as some software. Most Android tablets will come without the USB-serial driver for your RFID reader however.
  Therefore, if you want to load your driver you will need to root your tablet, determine the version of your current kernel, find the kernel sources online, hope that everything compiles to have your driver ready and then load it onto your tablet. In the end, when you finally have your kernel driver running, you will be required to write C code as well as some JNI glue to communicate with your Activity or Service in Android.
  All in all, this approach is not very straightforward.
   
** Writing your own USB "soft driver" at the user space*
  There is a very elegant solution to aforementioned problem.
  It requires far less skills in hacking and porting than the mentioned approach. However, you will require some advanced knowledge in Android programming as well as some USB know-how.
  You can write your own "soft driver" in Android. Since the USB Host API has been released, it is now possible to communicate with any USB device using the most commonly seen USB transfers (control, interrupt, bulk).
  In the end, your result will be portable across all Android devices that have USB host enabled and have Android version 3.1+. Moreover, this solution does NOT require root access to the tablet or phone. It is currently the only viable solution that does not require the user to have any know-how of rooting/hacking the device and risk losing warranty in the process."
  http://android.serverbox.ch/?p=549


----------



## Stephen Guo

I bought the USB Audio Recorder PRO app, but the problem is that it doesn't play when I turn off the screen, which is a problem, for me at least.


----------



## zeinharis

Hmmm.. the UA-05 looks yummy


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





stephen guo said:


> I bought the USB Audio Recorder PRO app, but the problem is that it doesn't play when I turn off the screen, which is a problem, for me at least.


 
   
   
  I think you should ask the developer of the USB Audio Recorder PRO to fix or avoid this issue.
   
  By the way, there are ongoing discussions between the developer of the USB Audio Recorder PRO, aimed primarily at recording, and others legacy music player developers to allow a legacy music player interfacing with the USB Audio service provided by USB Audio Recorder PRO
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/1260#post_9015714


----------



## project86

Their DAPs do look intriguing but I'd like to know more about the OS - is it Android based? The screen would suggest yes unless they plan on some goofy proprietary OS (please don't). 
   
  DanBa - your passion for USB audio over Android is appreciated. I know you probably feel like a broken record some times, but it really is helpful information. We are _so close_ yet so far at the moment!
   
  I can't get the USB Audio Recorder PRO app to work on my Meizu MX 4-core. It launches, and I can open a song, but it gets stuck on "pause" and won't play no matter what I do. I'm sure there's some silly thing I'm doing wrong somewhere but I can't for the life of me figure out what it is.


----------



## DanBa

Weird!
   
  The Meizu MX Quad is listed as one of the working Android devices:
http://www.extreamsd.com/USBAudioRecorderPRO/
   
   
  May be, you should ask eXtream to perform some USB Audio Recorder PRO logging in order to know what is going on between your Meizu MX Quad and your USB DAC.


----------



## project86

I know - first I thought "what are the chances?" since it is a relatively small-time smartphone compared to the gazillion SG3s out there. Then I saw it listed (and specifically too, not just the original dual core MX) so I got all excited. But I just can't get it working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If I have some time I'll keep messing with it and maybe contact them as well. I keep thinking I'm doing something wrong but I've tried everything.


----------



## victorcc

I beta-tested the USB Audio Recorder PRO app with a Meizu MX 4-core and it worked fine with an ODAC, no problem at all. Did you try restarting the phone just in case the USB audio process was stuck or something like that?
   
  Cheers


----------



## project86

Quote: 





victorcc said:


> I beta-tested the USB Audio Recorder PRO app with a Meizu MX 4-core and it worked fine with an ODAC, no problem at all. Did you try restarting the phone just in case the USB audio process was stuck or something like that?
> 
> Cheers


 
   
  I did but I'll monkey with it and try again. Good to know that you actually tested it and it's not just a mistake that the 4-core is on the list.
   
  Do you recall if you did anything special with the SPDIF Out setting and the various USB settings? I feel like I've tried them all, but maybe I missed something.


----------



## ellis ip

All three is about similar price , in hk , around 
$2100-2400 , about 270-308us


----------



## victorcc

Quote: 





project86 said:


> I did but I'll monkey with it and try again. Good to know that you actually tested it and it's not just a mistake that the 4-core is on the list.
> 
> Do you recall if you did anything special with the SPDIF Out setting and the various USB settings? I feel like I've tried them all, but maybe I missed something.


 
   
  I tried different things only because I could not make it work with an HRT Streamer II+, the ODAC worked like a charm the very first time. Anyway, my current settings just in case:
  - SPDIF off
  - USB Storage on
  - USB debugging on
   
  Ah, the only thing is that my MX is rooted, do not know if that might have something to do.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





victorcc said:


> I tried different things only because I could not make it work with an HRT Streamer II+, the ODAC worked like a charm the very first time. Anyway, my current settings just in case:
> - SPDIF off
> - USB Storage on
> - USB debugging on
> ...


 
   
  Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## RAFA

Very good unboxing video. Looking forward to your impressions.
   
  One question: Is this the one with dual Wolfson 8740?


----------



## Swimsonny

Thanks and yes it is!


----------



## fuzzy1969

Hi,
  Actually quite interested in this but I have one question. The aux in/out when in the 'out' function does it act as a line-out from the DAC?
  thanks


----------



## Swimsonny

yup


----------



## fuzzy1969

Ah sweet, tnx. Not many potable amp/dacs have this.


----------



## Swimsonny

actually i think a lot do, my Hippo CriCRi+ and GoVibe VestAMp+ for example. I am sure this does as well. Will check again in a second when i am with it!


----------



## fuzzy1969

Quite a few do, but im looking for a amp/dac for a s3 so my options are a bit limited I was interested in the ray samuels portable dac/amp's but they dont have the line-out feature, the Practical Devices xm6 is firmly on the list but Im awaiting a response from them in regards to android and the s3.


----------



## dunno34231

Swimsonny can you post a revuew about the sound? I'm considering getting one. Thanks a lot!


----------



## muscular

I'm interested in a quick review as well.
  Specs wise they seems to rival high end portable dac/amp with their dual wolfson design.
  Price wise around the mid range.
   
  Sounds like a value for money purchase for android users with the fact a USB OTG cable is included.


----------



## Swimsonny

Sorry guys my unit is fauty. DAC does not work with Mac, PC, S3 and my rooted nexus 7 so I'm guessing something is wrong. Maybe it does not even have a DAC ahaha. Because of CNY my replacement is likely on hold.
   
  woll try get info up ASAP. Should be a great product if sounds good as form factor is great.


----------



## xuan87

I will post a quick subjective review of the xduoo xp-1:
   
  Yesterday, I had some time before my valentines day date so I headed down to Jaben Singapore to audition the xduoo xp-1 as they have a demo unit. I was quite excited to learn about the XP-1 as I had long since given up hope that I'll be able to bypass the dac and amp units in my phone and ipod (what i use as my portable music players) without paying an arm and leg for it. 
   
  Form factor: The XP-1 has a pretty small footprint, and is very slim, so when paired to my S3, it doesn't add a whole lot bulk, the slimness being the main factor. The case is very slim, and I was a little disappointed because I thought the dotted surface of the XP-1 is ACTUALLY dotted and raised, but it's just a printing. On the other hand, an actual dotted surface may be more scratch-inducing on whatever you place on it so I can't fault that design.
   
  Sound: It paired pretty well with my FXZ200 and although it couldn't hold a candle to my O2 amp, it came pretty close. The bass boost switch works quite well, adding a small but noticeable amount of bass that doesn't muddied up the earphone's entire sound signature. I won't go into much more details until I have more time to play with it. The pairing with the FXT90 was much worse, the reason being that FXT90, just paired to a 100% neutral set up (ODAC+O2), has just the right amount of warmth. When paired with any setup that is even slightly warm, the final sound will become too warm to my liking. Hence, I will conclude that the XP-1 is at least slightly warm and not 100% neutral, but again, I didn't spend alot of time with it.
   
  Functions: This is where the XP-1 shines. For its price, it has ALOT of functions; USB in from android phones (I assume this to mean bypassing the phone's internal dac and amp, so someone corrects me if i'm wrong), AUX in and out, bass boost, and phone charging. The battery is slated to last for 10 to 12 hours on normal use, no idea how long it will use if it acts like a phone charger. It should also comes with a lot of cables, the most important to me being the short right-angled OTG cable, as it reduced the footprint dealt by the connection. There is a quirk in which sometimes, your phone won't recognize the XP-1 and will play the music through its speakers instead of through the device. All you have to do is restart your phone. I will have to investigate what sets this quirk off as yesterday, after getting the XP-1 to work once, I have to restart my phone for a 2nd time. Oh and make sure your android version is above 3.0.
   
  Value: It (should) cost me S$320 (US$259). I say should because I bought it at a 10% promo discount, and instead of receiving the XP-1, I got the XD-1 instead. I believe the XP-1 and the XD-1 are the same price, but I can't confirm that for now. I'll have to make a trip down to Jaben to exchange it.
   
  Even though the amp is slightly warm, and does not pair well with the FXT90, I still bought it (or at least I wanted to buy it ><) because it offered alot of additional functions in a small portable package, at a relatively low price. Plus it pairs pretty well with my FXZ200, which is what I mainly use nowadays. If you're sitting on the fence, and deciding to get the XP-1, I will advise you to get it, especially if you have an android phone. Hope this is somewhat useful to those who are thinking of getting it.


----------



## dunno34231

thanks for the review xuan87, don't think i'll be getting it cause i just got a uha 6


----------



## AlanYWM

I got hold of the XP-1 yesterday after auditioning it the day before. To be honest, I was quite surprised with the sound quality. Just to clarify where I am coming from : I own the ibasso D12 and the UHA-6S Mk2 plus other stuff like the RSA P51. I would not consider myself a reviewer as I rather listen and enjoy my music. So please do not expect a detailed review at all.
   
  I believe many people are aware that the UHA-6S is weaker via the USB. But its amp section is very good. When paired with the Samsung S3, I have to give the edge to the XP-1. The soundstage is wider and the clarity is better. Compared to the D12, I felt that the bass is tighter on the XP-1.
   
  As I am still burning in the XP-1, this is all I can say about the sound quality of this device. And yes, there is a rather loud "pop" with turning on the device. But overall, I am quite pleased with the sound quality so far.


----------



## Nukeshock

hey guys i wanted to ask i just got the Shure SRH-1840 for my office setup 
  , ipod classic 6thgen 80gb -> ALO *The Triple Pipe L.O.D to C&C X02 ( bassy amp makes up for the SRH-1840's bass shyness) so i got a perfect neutral set up and with very good clarity *
*though the clarity is nothing like my modded Zero Dac from my home desktop setup. *
*And i want really good clarity which is what the classic is lacking . I have the Nexus 7 and honeslty the audio out is horrendous. and i think xp-1 will be a major upgrade. *
*But comparing nexus 7 + xduoo xp-1 > 1840's   VS  ColorFly CK4 + C&C X02 > 1840's *
   
   
*which would be better ? i am leaning to the ColorFly CK4 cuz i can get it for SGD $250 (202 USD) **while the xduoo is SGD$361 ( $292 USD) *
   
*so now its a matter of dual WOLFSON DACS VS Single CIRUS** LOGIC CS4398 FLAGSHIP DAC.    *
   
*LOOKING FOR SIGNIFICANT IMPROVEMENT IN THESE AREAS :    SOUND STAGE , CLARITY , LOW SND RATIO ( I HATE HISSING NOISES ) *
   
  AND THANKS GUYS !!!! LOVE THIS FORUM !!!  THOUGH IT HAS COST ME LOTS OF MONEY !!! HAHAHAHA 
  Cheers !!!
  NukeShock


----------



## Nukeshock

.


----------



## Swimsonny

Will let you know when I get my replacement and pair it with my Nexus! Are you aware you have to root your N7 and install a custom ROM and kernel for USB audio to work!


----------



## Swimsonny

Will let you know when I get my replacement and pair it with my Nexus! Are you aware you have to root your N7 and install a custom ROM and kernel for USB audio to work!


----------



## muscular

Have gotten a chance today to try the xduoo... I must say I was disappointed.
  Connected to my Note 2, there was a very noticeable hissing, didn't go well with my IE8.
   
  Tried the setting between both gains, bass and everything else and hiss is still there. Exterior nicely built though.


----------



## project86

I've been spending time with the UA-05 in for review. So far it's very impressive - low gain works well with sensitive CIEMs like JH13 FreqPhase and Westone ES5, with a black background and no hiss. But high gain can push and LCD-2 or Thunderpants like nobody's business. Very impressive for a little "portable" unit. 
   
  I'll have more to say when I do a full review at InnerFidelity.


----------



## xuan87

Quote: 





nukeshock said:


> hey guys i wanted to ask i just got the Shure SRH-1840 for my office setup
> , ipod classic 6thgen 80gb -> ALO *The Triple Pipe L.O.D to C&C X02 ( bassy amp makes up for the SRH-1840's bass shyness) so i got a perfect neutral set up and with very good clarity *
> *though the clarity is nothing like my modded Zero Dac from my home desktop setup. *
> *And i want really good clarity which is what the classic is lacking . I have the Nexus 7 and honeslty the audio out is horrendous. and i think xp-1 will be a major upgrade. *
> ...


 
   
  In what way is your setup perfectly neutral?


----------



## dunno34231

OMG dun tell me i've made the wrong choice... do you think the amp section is better on uha6 or xp-1?


----------



## AlanYWM

After hearing about the hissing sound, I decided to test out my Xduoo XP-1 with my S3 (international version) for any hissing sound. Using Neutron player on the S3, I could not detect any hissing sound with my Fitear Togo 334. The same with my Westone 4R. The gain was set to low without bass boost. Without any music playing, I turned the volume knob to 12 o'clock. There was no hiss I could detect. For the record, at 10 o'clock, the volume was already loud for me.


----------



## project86

The XP-1 I originally had in was a prototype, and had some hiss. Apparently they redid something in the design to help eliminate that issue, but I haven't heard the redone model since I'm covering the UA-05 instead. 
   
  But I can certainly vouch for the Leckerton - it's exceptional as an amp. Don't worry about your choice.


----------



## AlanYWM

I agree with project68 regarding the Leckerton UHA-6S Mk2. The amp section is really good.


----------



## dunno34231

thanks guys for the reassurance i do love my amp but i'm using it as a portable so if the sq of xp-1 is close i'll be hating myself


----------



## AlanYWM

You will find that the sq of the Leckerton UHA-6S is quite close to the XP-1 but I would still give the edge to the XP-1. That is if you are listening via USB on the S3. The good thing about the Leckerton is its amp section and the fact that it has the optical and coxial inputs. If you can listen to music via the coaxial or optical inputs, the sound quality is better.

Btw, I am already experiencing difficulty using the OTG cable that comes with the the XP-1. For some reason, the S3 is not able to detect the XP-1 so no music is going through. Using my usual OTG cable resolves the problem. Also phone charging seems possible only if I use the supplied cable.


----------



## dunno34231

Oic but without the dac the amp section sounds better? I'm more concern about the amp section as I'm using it with my sony Z


----------



## Swimsonny

alanywm said:


> You will find that the sq of the Leckerton UHA-6S is quite close to the XP-1 but I would still give the edge to the XP-1. That is if you are listening via USB on the S3. The good thing about the Leckerton is its amp section and the fact that it has the optical and coxial inputs. If you can listen to music via the coaxial or optical inputs, the sound quality is better.
> 
> Btw, I am already experiencing difficulty using the OTG cable that comes with the the XP-1. For some reason, the S3 is not able to detect the XP-1 so no music is going through. Using my usual OTG cable resolves the problem. Also phone charging seems possible only if I use the supplied cable.



This seems like the problem I have. So you using an otg cable and then that long charging came that is included?


----------



## Swimsonny

No the OTG still don't work mine is faulty.


----------



## AlanYWM

Please try this : Connect the supplied OTG cable to the XP-1 and then switch on the device. Connect the other end of the OTG cable to the S3. Check if it works. If it doesn't work, disconnect the OTG cable from the S3 and restart (reboot) the phone. After the S3 has rebooted, connect the cable to the phone again and check if it works. I tried it this way and it seems to work. I suspect the supplied OTG cable is not the same as those commonly available OTG cables in the market. The reason is because when I tried to charge the phone with the XP-1, it will only work with the supplied OTG cable. Normal OTG cables does not seem to work.
   
  Also, I noticed that once I switched on the phone charger function, the connection with the S3 is cut off. I need to restart my phone again in order to connect with the XP-1.


----------



## AlanYWM

Quote: 





dunno34231 said:


> Oic but without the dac the amp section sounds better? I'm more concern about the amp section as I'm using it with my sony Z


 
  I do not think the amp section of the XP-1 is better than the UHA-6S Mk2. At the most, they are equal. So you are safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have to qualify this by saying that I did not do a very detailed comparison between the two amps. But to my ears, they are about the same in clarity/sound quality.
   
  Btw, I compared the Apex Glacier with the XP-1 this afternoon, I found it very similar in performance. My friend, who is the owner of the Apex, also felt the same way with regards to SQ. That speaks volumes for this amp. My XP-1 has had about 50hrs of burn in time so far.


----------



## Swimsonny

mine is faulty, i will have to get it replaced
  !


----------



## DTKZ

I tried the xDuoo with my Note 2 and UM Merlins a couple of days ago. I really really like the way it sounds but having to restart my phone everytime I plug it in and the loud "pop" sound when turning it on unfortunately proved to be a deal-breaker for me. Would be really interested to hear of any possible workarounds or fixes for those issues. It really does have a nice solid feeling build quality.


----------



## AlanYWM

Quote: 





dtkz said:


> I tried the xDuoo with my Note 2 and UM Merlins a couple of days ago. I really really like the way it sounds but having to restart my phone everytime I plug it in and the loud "pop" sound when turning it on unfortunately proved to be a deal-breaker for me. Would be really interested to hear of any possible workarounds or fixes for those issues. It really does have a nice solid feeling build quality.


 
  From what I know, there is no way you can eliminate the "pop" sound. Just plug in the earphone after switching on the device. As for the restarting of the phone, you can avoid it if you use the standard OTG cable readily available in the market. Avoid using the supplied OTG cable if you do not want the hassle of restarting your phone.


----------



## dunno34231

Quote: 





alanywm said:


> I do not think the amp section of the XP-1 is better than the UHA-6S Mk2. At the most, they are equal. So you are safe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  if they're about the same clarity i've made the wrong choice  i'm using it as a portable so i want something thinner so it's fit in my pocket. i was also interested in the apex but if sq is similar to xp-1 i'm glad i didnt buy the apex as it's so expensive. Btw are u comparing this to the amp section or the dac section of xp-1 and apex?


----------



## AlanYWM

Quote: 





dunno34231 said:


> if they're about the same clarity i've made the wrong choice  i'm using it as a portable so i want something thinner so it's fit in my pocket. i was also interested in the apex but if sq is similar to xp-1 i'm glad i didnt buy the apex as it's so expensive. Btw are u comparing this to the amp section or the dac section of xp-1 and apex?


 
  Haha. I don't have "golden ears" so please take what I write with a pinch of salt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But to my ears, both the amps are very close. It is definitely not a day and night thing. Do note that while the XP-1 is thinner than the UHA-6S Mk2, the Leckerton is smaller and very comfortable to hold due to its rounded edges. The Apex is even thinner than the XP-1 but larger overall in size.
   
  As for the Apex Glacier comparsion, I compared the sound quality coming out of the device attached to the S3. So I am comparing the dac and amp on both devices. I tried 3 different songs (all wav files) on both devices with similar loudness. One for the drums, one for the guitar and the last one for vocals. The differences is in the sound signature but both were about the same in SQ, to my ears.
I think there will always be better amps out there. We just have to learn to be contented or else......


----------



## muscular

With regards to my earlier claim on the XP-1 unit hissing. The comparison I did was hearing my IEM plug in and out of the XP-1 unit itself.
  When I do plug it in, I get an unpleasant pop as mentioned by others earlier. But I also hear a constant hissing right after the pop sound. I'm not sure if the unit i demo'ed is faulty or not. It's the demo unit I tried at jaben singapore. (I believe they have 2 units for demo there)


----------



## project86

Interestingly, the powerful UA-05 has no hiss and no pops on power up/power down.


----------



## dunno34231

Quote: 





alanywm said:


> Haha. I don't have "golden ears" so please take what I write with a pinch of salt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  sorry i forgot to ask what op-amp are u using with leckerton? i'm using 627 which is super smooth to my ears


----------



## AlanYWM

Quote: 





dunno34231 said:


> sorry i forgot to ask what op-amp are u using with leckerton? i'm using 627 which is super smooth to my ears


 
  I am using the standard opamp. I can't recall the number. When I pair it with the XP-1, the sound is really good.


----------



## Swimsonny

I have received my replacement and it works perfectly!


----------



## AlanYWM

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> I have received my replacement and it works perfectly!


 
  That is great news! I have been enjoying my XP-1 with my Samsung S3 for the last month and I must say that it is really a nice dac/amp. When at home, coupled with the Leckerton UHA-6S MkII, and it is music nirvana


----------



## Swimsonny

Yes i have enjoyed with my Nexus 7! It really does add some oomph to bass impact i found! I will post more as we go!


----------



## toxicdrift

guys do u recomend using this with the xperia z which i plan to use as my player with the heir audio 8.a .. do any of u guys r using it with ciems? how do u like it compared to some other units?
  i am considering this as itll work well with a phone , rather then going with any other amp, need some info from people using it with their setups.


----------



## ellis ip

Wt it sound like and bulit up quality compare to ttvj slim , headstage, jds lab c5


----------



## ellis ip

Wt it sound like and bulit up quality compare to ttvj slim , headstage, jds lab c5


----------



## ellis ip

Wt it sound like and bulit up quality compare to ttvj slim , headstage, jds lab c5


----------



## Swimsonny

I can't compare as dont have them(although I will get a c5 soon) but the xduuo is a
  DAC and amp and the headstage and C5 are just amps so they are completely different products. If you just want a amp then with this you'll be paying or the DaC as well. If you need the DAC then the others ain't no good for you.


----------



## ebjarrell

I live in the U.S. Does anyone know how I can get these?  Jaben in Malaysia says they don't ship to the the States and gave me Jaben Singapore's link.  However, Jaben Singapore doesn't carry the xDuoo.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





ebjarrell said:


> I live in the U.S. Does anyone know how I can get these?  Jaben in Malaysia says they don't ship to the the States and gave me Jaben Singapore's link.  However, Jaben Singapore doesn't carry the xDuoo.


 
   
   
  http://custom-iem.com/
   
  Proprietor Stephen Guo has his contact info on there. He hasn't added the xDuoo stuff to the site yet, but he is the distributor for the USA and can get you all set up.


----------



## freesurfer

It would be interesting to know how does this little DAC/AMP sound in comparison to stuff from ALO.


----------



## Baele

Hi folks,
   
  does anyone can advise where I can order online XD-01 to be shipped to Europe. Contacted Jaben in Malaysia but they didn't reply at all.
  Or anyone could help me with purchase?


----------



## taz23

Quote: 





ebjarrell said:


> I live in the U.S. Does anyone know how I can get these?  Jaben in Malaysia says they don't ship to the the States and gave me Jaben Singapore's link.  However, Jaben Singapore doesn't carry the xDuoo.


 

 I believe alanywm got his xDuoo from Jaben Singapore.  You might want to PM him for more details.


----------



## Swimsonny

Contact Stephen guo of custom item dot com


----------



## Baele

already did it 
   
  wait for shipping to be arranged by Stephen


----------



## ebjarrell

Thanks Project.


----------



## nick n

I assume the two DAPs are not released yet. Those certainly look tempting, assuming there is English support for the menu screens


----------



## toxicdrift

i think english language support will most definately be there, even im on the lookout for those players also the xp1 .. just need some reviews before i jump, or take the safe road with the fiio x3/ hisound nova 1


----------



## mrinspire

I have listened to both the XD-01 and X1, xDuoo sent both of them to me for review purpose. Also having Hisound N1 in hand now.
   
  Full review should be posted up soon, but I will share some of the impression at here.
   
  First of all, those who think XD-01 will be a miracle might get disappointed. For sound quality purpose I will not recommended this over Audinst HUD-mx2, O2/ODAC and iFi iDAC. In my honest opinion.
   
  XD-01 has some very powerful driving capability for such a small box, and it is wisely build, solid and tough, mechanism seems nicely done. I turning the volume to less than 9 O'clock (Low gain Mode) will give me good listening volume already (Tested with Thinksound MS01, Perfect Sound S101, Shure Se425, Klipsch S4II and X7i), however the soundstage is quite narrow with some mediorce bass response. The only thing that seemed can keep up with the competitor is the vocal performance, but others than that, not worth for a serious thought especially when you do not need the extra features of it. However, I don't have chance to test the UA-05, which seemed promising at the moment. UA-05 should be a better competitor for ODAC/O2, iDAC and the MX2.
   
  X1 is a good music player, which do emphasize lower region, midrange and treble seems reasonable good especially considering the price, I will say X1 is better than lets say the similar Hippo Biscuit, which often sounded dry and lacking bass body.
   
  N1 however is a different sound tuning music player as X1, is a good and beautiful player that has small but enough for IEM driving power (Hisound told me N1 specifically made for IEM), and a gentle sound. I played some soulful and touching love songs with N1, it makes me feel like wanna cry, however, I can't scan Wav files in my N1, this is really strange.
   
  Su


----------



## Decreate

Just ordered the XP-1 from taobao, really looking forward to trying it out with my Note 2.


----------



## BBEG

project86 said:


> DanBa - your passion for USB audio over Android is appreciated. I know you probably feel like a broken record some times, but it really is helpful information. We are _so close_ yet so far at the moment!
> 
> I can't get the USB Audio Recorder PRO app to work on my Meizu MX 4-core. It launches, and I can open a song, but it gets stuck on "pause" and won't play no matter what I do. I'm sure there's some silly thing I'm doing wrong somewhere but I can't for the life of me figure out what it is.




Project, did you ever get this issue ironed out? I've experienced the same problems using my MX, an E17, and USB Audio Recorder Pro.


----------



## illusioned

To all users, I am currently using the XP-01.

and I got a question here. if i plug my IEM into the amp (no source plugged in) and there is a soft-moderate ringing sound on both sides of the iem, what does it mean? i tried 3 different iem and they all have the same issue just that the loudness varies a little. Does that mean that the amp is faulty?


----------



## AlanYWM

You should not be experiencing any sound coming from your amp if there is no music going through. Your amp may be faulty.


----------



## illusioned

alanywm said:


> You should not be experiencing any sound coming from your amp if there is no music going through. Your amp may be faulty.




thanks alot. will be going to RMA it.


----------



## jdg0717

ok i have visited the site and its hard to purchase it from there, where do i purchase XD-01 coz i really want one


----------



## AlanYWM

Quote: 





jdg0717 said:


> ok i have visited the site and its hard to purchase it from there, where do i purchase XD-01 coz i really want one


 
  You can try Jaben Singapore. I believe they still have stock of this amp. I found the SQ improved after at least 100hrs of burn in.
   
  Good luck on your purhcase.


----------



## Lespectraal

No review for the UA-05 or XD-02 yet? Dang it.


----------



## jdg0717

here in HK now and will be getting one


----------



## jdg0717

got mine    although it feels to me that the volume knob is a bit loose... will go back to Jaben and see if the other units they have have tighter knobs.  overall still an excellent purchase and goes well with my AK100


----------



## AlanYWM

Quote: 





jdg0717 said:


> got mine    although it feels to me that the volume knob is a bit loose... will go back to Jaben and see if the other units they have have tighter knobs.  overall still an excellent purchase and goes well with my AK100


 
  If you are referring to the XD-01, the knob on mine is okay. What is not so okay is the "noise" I get when I change volume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe for the price I cannot expect too much.


----------



## jdg0717

you may have impedance issues... mine does not make any noise when I use the volume knob.  have yours checked out coz i have another friend and his is unit is also excellent.


----------



## AnakChan

Does anyone have any further info about the following below: XW-01 & X1?

I've read only one post of the X1 here in this thread but seems no one has mentioned the XW-01 :-



Photos taken from SQD Tech's Facebook Page.


----------



## mrinspire

I have the X-1, but Xw-01? is it XD-01?


----------



## AnakChan

Nope you can see the label there  - "High Quality WiFi Audio XW-01". Looks like something new!


----------



## mrinspire

Looks like something new, will ask the Xduoo guy.


----------



## PChoon

is the UA-05 compatible with android phones? i have tested it with my ipod and it sounds great and in the plans of getting it... so if it works with my S4 it will be an added bonus...


----------



## goldenSHK

anakchan said:


> Nope you can see the label there  - "High Quality WiFi Audio XW-01". Looks like something new!


 
 Sounds like a wireless amplifier that could potentially amplify your headphones through Wi-Fi frequency signals. Haha I wish..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wonder what it really is though...


----------



## alicaria

baele said:


> already did it
> 
> wait for shipping to be arranged by Stephen



What can you say about this dac ?


----------



## goldenSHK

I've had this DAP for about 5 days now and have tried it with many different types of music from FLAC, to MP3s (from 320kps down to even 128kps). I can honestly say that it is at least significantly better than the iPhone 5 and 6. Even the 128kps MP3s you can hear a distinct difference in the bass depth and texture not even side by side comparison. It is an above average entry level DAP. I'm honestly very impressed with the sound quality this thing puts out. It is very top notch. My main criticism of it is that the software is bug ridden and the actual microcontroller for the firmware doesn't seem to have enough RAM required for ever being able to support RockBox so we will forever be stuck with a not so ideal proprietary user interface. If that doesn't bother you, the sound quality of this thing seriously, seriously impresses me. Just don't underestimate how annoying this DAP is to operate and use - it's not very smooth software wise. Still props to xDuoo for the sound quality though.


----------

